# Caledonia Sleeper Service



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 9, 2016)

Attention all ScotRail experts:

I booked a journey from London Euston to Aberdeen for November 1, 2016. I paid for the single first class accommodation and prepaid 10 GPB for the evening meal. I ended paying the full tariff because the option for the BritRail Pass wasn't available, so I know I over paid (owing only the supplement) and I am not sure what my 10 GPB gets me for my dinner. How does one sort this out?

Further, I will be arriving in London before noon and the train leaves at 21:30 ish. Where does one store their baggage? I am told the Virgin First class lounge is only available 2 hours prior to the Sleepers departure. Any help on this front is very appreciated. I have a big 26 inch roller board bag with a months worth of clothes and gifts to secure. I dislike the idea of staying at the train station for 9 hours. Additionally, once I get to my compartment I know the big bag isn't going to fit...is there checked baggage on this sleeper service? I read something about a guard's van...that means nothing to me...is that like the train manager's office? Lastly, the lounge car. should one board early and go directly to the lounge car to secure a seat and supper? Any tips are well appreciated.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 9, 2016)

The man in seat 61 is the general go to source for Europe travel.

http://www.seat61.com/CaledonianSleepers.htm#.VrqhY188KnM

Great reading.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 10, 2016)

You can also store baggage for a small charge at the Lost Baggage Company which is by track 16 (I think).

These are not lockers but a manual concierge style service, so be sure to check the opening times.

From memory they are open 7 am to 11 pm but please check.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,

Although I live in the UK, my experience on the Caledonian sleeper is limited to a trip several years ago, under the old franchise.

There is a virtual tour on the Caladonian website, and although the 1st class single sleeper is compact, I would be surprised if your big case would not fit inside, possible against the washbasin?

The "guard" on UK trains is the term for roughly your conductor, slightly different duties.

There is no equivelant to "checked baggage" on UK trains, as far as I am aware, but I could be wrong.

The guards van/compartment will accomodate luggage, probably in a locked cage. I have never used this facility, but believe it was a free informal arrangement... You probably have to deliver and collect your bags trainside.Many things have changed in the UK on the trains since privatisation, so please double check.

There is a "private" luggage store company at major stations, but they are expensive: http://www.left-baggage.co.uk/stations

You can reserve online.

(This may be the same "lost baggage company" mentioned above.)

It looks like your 1st class ticket will give priority access to the train's lounge, so probably no need to rush.

I believe Jis may have used the service recently, so he may have more "tips" for you.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello and Thank you all!

I have read the bit about the Caledonian Sleeper from the Man in Seat 61. Additionally, Rick Steves supplemented that information. Alas, I had no previous experience with the fare supplement and extras; so when I saw the full fare I thought I was only paying the supplement plus dinner. Amtrak sleeper class pay more so there was no price shock to make me believe I was going wrong. I did and I am now told that I can get the difference back at the station before boarding. I found it humourous the representative asked me down to my local station to sort it...aye, right!

Caravanman: You have boots on the ground intel. Great information! I can try to fit my baggage into the compartment, however, I am coming off the Queen Mary 2 and I will have the large bag as describe above, plus a camera backpack, a garment bag, and a medium sized travel bag. I really am glad you explain the guards van to me...I will seek out the service. Perhaps you can tell me where I can purchase a UK power cube for my iPhone...need to charge that darn thing every other day. I found the baggage storage place....OMG! Highway robbery!!


----------



## cirdan (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't think there are any trains that have proper "guard's vans" any more. These days guards just have little offices, barely big enough for them to sit down and do their paperwork.

It's been many many years since I last saw a proper guard's van, and I'd be surprised if the Caledonian Sleeper still had one.

From my understanding the two person berths are identical to the one person berths only that the upper bed is folded out of use. Maybe you could ask the attendant to lower that for you so you can store baggage on it?


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 10, 2016)

cirdan said:


> From my understanding the two person berths are identical to the one person berths only that the upper bed is folded out of use. Maybe you could ask the attendant to lower that for you so you can store baggage on it?


I didn't notice an upper berth in my accommodation. Maybe the first class private is single bunk? I did notice the small shelf about the sink and about 6 hangers. I believe the camera backpack and medium size travel bag will fit on that shelf and my garment bag could hang or fit up against the sink area...I could just move things around before bed time and rearrange the next morning, if the guard's van thing doesn't work out.

I see on my information package I have a token for a shower. I see the only place to shower is in Aberdeen...does one need shower shoes (flip flops, shower sandals) and are these station shower facilities clean? I never used on before.

Anyway, good info! Thanks


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2016)

Never used any station showers, you will have to enlighten us after your trip!

Not sure about your ipad charger... I imagine all chargers these days are automatic dual voltage 120-240v.

You may be able to see some info on your charger itself.

If yours is dual voltage, you will just need an adapter to change the two pin US spec to 3 pin UK spec.

I imagine you should buy that in the US before you fly over, we buy our adapters before we travel.

In case you need a full charger for the ipad, I am sure you can get one most places, or even buy over the internet before you leave home. (I am not an Apple user myself).

Cheers,

Ed.

P.S. As a pacifist, I prefer the expresion "sandals on the ground..."


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 10, 2016)

caravanman said:


> Never used any station showers, you will have to enlighten us after your trip!


If I get a chance to have a look...and if I have the time to use one...I will certainly let you know.



caravanman said:


> Not sure about your ipad charger... I imagine all chargers these days are automatic dual voltage 120-240v.
> 
> You may be able to see some info on your charger itself.


My charging cube says 100-240 v. I suppose it will function without shorting out all the circuits on the train and B&B. Thanks. The last time I was in the UK my US made products did not work. I will look for the 2-pin and 3-pin adapters.



caravanman said:


> As a pacifist, I prefer the expression "sandals on the ground..."


Sandals on the ground intelligence it is! Actually, I was using military jargon, but thinking of it being cold in the UK...everyone must be wearing boots. When I was a child, I could go bare foot in the snow...at my age...it hurts to do such things.


----------



## jis (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes do remember to carry one of those industrial strength three pin plug adapter jobbies for use in the UK, the one that can be used to cause severe harm to someones head by tossing it at them. They incidentally are also the safest plug design in the world I am told. Very few places in UK use two pins these days, so might as well as skip that one.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 10, 2016)

jis said:


> Yes do remember to carry one of those industrial strength three pin plug adapter jobbies for use in the UK, the one that can be used to cause severe harm to someones head by tossing it at them. They incidentally are also the safest plug design in the world I am told. Very few places in UK use two pins these days, so might as well as skip that one.


The Man in Seat 61 says you need the two-pin to charge "your mobile" in the shaver port. Nothing wrong with buying both and not having to use one...rather than having the one and needing the other.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 11, 2016)

I forgot to comment on your use of QM2 to cross the Atlantic.

I was lucky to get a big discount on my QM2 crossing to New York, back in 2014.

My one and only seafaring experience, but great fun. I left the luxury liner and spent the next 10 days in USA hostels, quite a contrast. Had a super visit, 10 weeks in all, toured the S.W. by train and car, and met up with the gang in EMY for that years gathering.

Hope you have a good crossing, will you fly back, or return by sea?

Ed.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 11, 2016)

I really think my days are numbered when I fly. I was in the Navy for 27 years and during that time I was involved in a few incidents involving flying machines. What type of things? Hmm...port side engine flame out and hydraulic failure in a C-141 (controlled crash at Pope AFB) en-route from Howard AFB, Panama, to NOB Norfolk, VA or the time I was involved in a nighttime air defense penetration exercise in a UH-60 Blackhawk and the pilot clipped a tree..."pass the toilet roll please" moment...plus a few other odds and ends. Honestly, I am jinks to fly!

I really was happy to hear Cunard offered trans-Atlantic crossings. Being a sailor, I had seen the QE2 in service during the Falklands campaign and traded honors with her in New York Harbor. It was only natural after retirement to seek out an ocean liner. My son wanted the Queen Mary 2...I have made 6 crossing. Funny, Cunard keeps giving me the same stateroom (8080). I am pleased with the location, as the launderette is just aft about 100 feet down the passage way. Yes, one can live a bit well and all those low calorie afternoon teas...I promise you Cunard shrinks my suits every voyage.

Yes, of course...a return by sea. Train from NYP to KCY...private room all the way.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 12, 2016)

I can see why you might prefer to go by sea!

My cabin was more "Steerage", but a very nice experience indeed.

Ed.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 12, 2016)

Hiya Ed,

I am sure any stateroom in the Britannia Restaurant is considered "Steerage" by those in the Grills Restaurants. Any cabin is fine..."When I go over the sea; Queen Mary takes me".


----------

